# Help Please!



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i got call from lmdc,,should i submit my fee there or wait for shalamar medical college?? please reply..my aggregate is 75.02,,can i get into shalamar too?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

You should submit the fees. Shalamar would be difficult.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

bloom when did u get ur call? i have an aggregate of 74.5% can i get into lmdc? 
p.s. bloom can u pls tell me wot ws ur merit numbr in lmdc?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom you better submit your fee in lmdc...because smdc people say k this time the merit will be VERY high..although i think k they are just saying that but since lmdc is an old institution and better than akhtar saeed, rashid latif and continental etc...you should go for it!

and congrats!!!  I'm very happy for you


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

bloom said:


> i got call from lmdc,,should i submit my fee there or wait for shalamar medical college?? please reply..my aggregate is 75.02,,can i get into shalamar too?


 there is very less chance in shalamar...
submit the fees ASAP and secure ur seat.. LMDC is not that much bad... 
its good and 5 years u hold the same degree 

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> bloom you better submit your fee in lmdc...because smdc people say k this time the merit will be VERY high..although i think k they are just saying that but since lmdc is an old institution and better than akhtar saeed, rashid latif and continental etc...you should go for it!
> 
> and congrats!!!  I'm very happy for you


Totally agree with u .. merit will be high this time ... not less than 76 i presume


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

mishaz said:


> bloom when did u get ur call? i have an aggregate of 74.5% can i get into lmdc?
> p.s. bloom can u pls tell me wot ws ur merit numbr in lmdc?


i think so,,

my merit no.was 193 .


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

what was the merit in LMDC in 2013 ?


----------

